# Alien Bees and Black Friday Deals



## TheDiabetesHero (Nov 15, 2012)

I did a search in google and didn't see anything. I've been looking to get a studio set up for awhile and I love the Alien Bee's. Does anyone know if they will have any good Black Friday deals? Thanks in advance and sorry if this isn't the right forum.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably not.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 16, 2012)

Not to thread jack, but this will be my first holiday season where I am more serious about my gear

Are there any black Friday deals for pro camera gear / lighting?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 16, 2012)

MOREGONE said:


> Not to thread jack, but this will be my first holiday season where I am more serious about my gear
> 
> Are there any black Friday deals for pro camera gear / lighting?


Sometimes, but usually it's the low end stuff. Entry level cameras and such.


----------



## MOREGONE (Nov 16, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Not to thread jack, but this will be my first holiday season where I am more serious about my gear
> ...




Kinda what I was expecting, guessing the D5100 kit is going to be popular


----------

